# TwinStar 600S



## mibe661 (2 Mar 2018)

Have anyone any opinion regarding this led-light? I was also curious to know if it fits on a opti white 60x30x30 tank (4mm) .. ? Acoording to the description it can only fit to the following tanks:

W60(cm) X D30(cm) X H36(cm) 

W60(cm) X D45(cm) X H36(cm)

W60(cm) X D45(cm) X H45(cm)

Glass thickness : 6mm, 8mm

Ive asked Twinstar directly but havent got any answers..


----------



## Kalum (2 Mar 2018)

Should fit fine, the stand has a lip on the outer edge which keeps it in place but on a 600 4mm tank it'l just overhang the inside edge of the tank by about 4mm


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Mar 2018)

mibe661 said:


> Have anyone any opinion regarding this led-light?


Do you think you need the 'S' model for a tank of this size?
I would have thought the 'E' model would be more than powerful enough for a tank 30x30cm WxD
Just something to think about and save yourself a bit of money but not saying I'm right.


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Mar 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I would have thought the 'E' model would be more than powerful enough for a tank 30x30cm WxD



S series also helps in popping reds in plants. So it also depends on the planting choice if going for an E or S series.


----------



## imak (3 Mar 2018)

Both pop reds very nicely, for that size the e series is more than enough for almost anything 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (3 Mar 2018)

I had a 600E on an ADA 60-P 60x30x36 which I returned because it arrived slightly damaged.

I was waiting a few weeks for a replacement due to stock and decided to upgrade to a 600S instead of waiting further.

I prefer the overall design of the 600S and in my opinion it has a significantly better colour rendition not just for reds but greens and hardscape too.

That said, I've since had an outbreak of 5 different types of algae so I'm now duly waiting for a dimmer to arrive so I can power it down!


----------



## mibe661 (3 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> Should fit fine, the stand has a lip on the outer edge which keeps it in place but on a 600 4mm tank it'l just overhang the inside edge of the tank by about 4mm


Thats what I also was suspecting. So ok , the tank should be fine with this 600s. Though , got answers from Twinstar in the matter and they say: 

_"I'm sorry it will not fit. On the other hand, we recommend you the 600EA model."_

I have asked the seller in sweden to take a look and verify it..



Andrew Butler said:


> Do you think you need the 'S' model for a tank of this size?
> I would have thought the 'E' model would be more than powerful enough for a tank 30x30cm WxD
> Just something to think about and save yourself a bit of money but not saying I'm right.



I will probably upgrade to a 60x40x40 aquarium in the future, but I really like high lightning, and the possibility it gives. The Cihiros led I have now should on paper be 65w, but Its probably more like 50-isch watts. I have no problems what so ever with algea or anything near that. EI-dosing, 7hr light period and very good filtration / media. 


Rob Wilkinson said:


> I had a 600E on an ADA 60-P 60x30x36 which I returned because it arrived slightly damaged.
> 
> I was waiting a few weeks for a replacement due to stock and decided to upgrade to a 600S instead of waiting further.
> 
> ...


Yes I also think the 600s have good design and seems very solid build. How many light hours do you have?


----------



## Kalum (4 Mar 2018)

I'll post up a pic tomorrow to show what I mean


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (4 Mar 2018)

mibe661 said:


> How many light hours do you have?



I was at 7hrs but since the outbreak I've cut down to 4hrs until I get it under control

Once the dimmer arrives I'll cut power to 70% to roughly match the 600E and then slowly increase hrs until I find the right balance.


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (4 Mar 2018)

mibe661 said:


> _"I'm sorry it will not fit. On the other hand, we recommend you the 600EA model."_



I just measured mine as a guide, hope this helps


----------



## mibe661 (4 Mar 2018)

Kalum said:


> I'll post up a pic tomorrow to show what I mean



Appreciated! Got answer from the distributor in Sweden, they also say it wont fit. Grr!..


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (4 Mar 2018)

mibe661 said:


> Appreciated! Got answer from the distributor in Sweden, they also say it wont fit. Grr!..
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk



I guess what they refer to is that if there is too much 'play' then there's a risk of knocking it into the tank.


----------



## Kalum (4 Mar 2018)

The lip is on the inside edge not outside so I definitely wouldn't recommend it on a 4mm like advised


----------

